
Ask HN: Which kitchen utensil gets used most at your office? - ssamkough
I constantly find myself needing to refill my office drawer with forks, yet the spoons and knives always seem to be filled. Does anyone else encounter the same thing at their office&#x27;s?
======
test1235
We had a problem with disappearing teaspoons in our office at one point. Where
were they going? Were people just throwing them away after each use?? (These
were regular metal teaspoons)

------
ryantgtg
At one job, the supervisor would hit up a thrift shop once a year and reload
the drawer with forks.

------
quickthrower2
I’ve seen no forks at every office I worked at. Makes sense because it is the
most useful for a prepared lunch.

------
sloaken
Spoon - oatmeal. I do not usually eat lunch at the office.

Fork is second. Usually when someone brings something in.

------
verganileonardo
Yes. Forks are used frequently. Some people use knives. Most people don't ever
use spoons.

------
FroshKiller
No. I bought a mess kit.

